# yabancı dil(ler) okuyorum



## Nickle Sydney

Merhaba, sevgili arkadaşlarım!

As far as I know, we don't use plural in cases like "ben kitap okuyorum". But what will you say about this case?

1) Ben şimdi sana üniversitemden anlatmak istiyorum. Üniversite(m)de siyaset bilimi, *uluslararası ilişki(ler) *ve *yabancı di(ler)* okuyorum, çünkü ben gelecekte çok iyi tercüman veya diplomat olmak istiyorum.

Is is OK to use the words in bold in plural?

Şimdiden teşekkürler!


----------



## LeBro

(Ben) şimdi sana üniversitemden *bahsetmek *istiyorum. Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, *uluslararası ilişkiler* ve *yabancı dil *okuyorum, çünkü gelecekte (или ileride) çok iyi *bir *tercüman ve diplomat olmak istiyorum.

You better use "birşeyden bahsetmek", not "birşeyden anlatmak".

Uluslararası ilişkiler (international relations) is a fixed expression.

yabancı dil vs yabancı diller: 

On second thoughts, I decided to write what I would understand from these expressions:

Üniversitede yabancı dil okuyorum:  It might mean that someone studies either only one language (for example Russian) or more than one language, for example Russian and English in which case (s)he means "yabancı dil" is his/her general field of study.

I don't think that I would ever say "yabancı diller okuyorum" but someone else might.

Do you study language(s) as your major or you just learn it/them in addition to your major?


----------



## Rallino

I agree that yabancı diller okuyorum is indeed not very idiomatic.


----------



## Resneli

"Yabancı diller yüksekokulu" aynı zamanda üniversitelerde bir bölümün adıdır. Eğer bu bölümde okuduğunu kastediyorsa "yabancı dillerde okuyorum" demesi doğru olur. Veya bir ya da birden fazla yabancı dil öğrendiğini belirtmek istiyorsa okumak değil, öğrenmek fiiliyle kullanması daha doğru bir ifade olur "yabancı dil(ler) öğreniyorum."  "uluslararası ilişkiler okuyorum ve (ayrıca) yabancı dil(ler) öğreniyorum." gibi. Ayrıca burası Türkçe forumu, mümkün olduğunca Türkçe yazışmaya çalışırsak daha daha çok insan katılabilir, daha iyi anlaşırız. Ben de başka dillerdeki forumlarda soru sorarken hata yapmayı da göze alarak o dilde yazmaya çalışıyorum. Zaten başka türlü kimse cevap vermez.


----------



## Rallino

Yabancı Diller'de okuyorum is fine. It's the name of the faculty. 
Yabancı diller okuyorum is not very idiomatic in Turkish.


----------



## LeBro

Resneli said:


> "Yabancı diller yüksekokulu" aynı zamanda üniversitelerde bir bölümün adıdır. Eğer bu bölümde okuduğunu kastediyorsa "yabancı dillerde okuyorum" demesi doğru olur.



I agree but I don't think that that's what he means.



Resneli said:


> Veya bir ya da birden fazla yabancı dil öğrendiğini belirtmek istiyorsa okumak değil, öğrenmek fiiliyle kullanması daha doğru bir ifade olur "yabancı dil(ler) öğreniyorum." "uluslararası ilişkiler okuyorum ve (ayrıca) yabancı dil(ler) öğreniyorum." gibi.



I agree!



Resneli said:


> Ayrıca burası Türkçe forumu, mümkün olduğunca Türkçe yazışmaya çalışırsak daha daha çok insan katılabilir, daha iyi anlaşırız



Forum rules require that the replies be in the same language with the OP's.

*3.* Reply in the same language as the first post.
If the thread's first post is in English, don't reply in Turkish. The reverse case also stands: If the thread has started in Turkish, don't change the language to English. 

Furthermore, the OP's knowledge of Turkish may not be enough to understand everything written in Turkish.


----------



## spiraxo

Nickle Sydney said:


> Ben şimdi sana üniversitemden anlatmak istiyorum. Üniversite(m)de siyaset bilimi, *uluslararası ilişki(ler) *ve *yabancı di(ler)* okuyorum, çünkü ben gelecekte çok iyi tercüman veya diplomat olmak istiyorum.


Did someone actually say that? Or is it an excerpt from a textbook?


----------



## Nickle Sydney

LeBro said:


> (Ben) şimdi sana üniversitemden *bahsetmek *istiyorum. Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, *uluslararası ilişkiler* ve *yabancı dil *okuyorum, çünkü gelecekte (или ileride) çok iyi *bir *tercüman ve diplomat olmak istiyorum.
> 
> You better use "birşeyden bahsetmek", not "birşeyden anlatmak".



Teşekkürler. 



LeBro said:


> Uluslararası ilişkiler (international relations) is a fixed expression.



Teşekkürler.  



LeBro said:


> Üniversitede yabancı dil okuyorum: It might mean that someone studies either only one language (for example Russian) or more than one language, for example Russian and English in which case (s)he means "yabancı dil" is his/her general field of study.
> 
> I don't think that I would ever say "yabancı diller okuyorum" but someone else might.
> 
> Do you study language(s) as your major or you just learn it/them in addition to your major?



Basically, I majored in foreign languages. I studied three foreign languages at University, that's why I wrote yabancı diller okuyorum/öğreniyorum.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Resneli said:


> "Yabancı diller yüksekokulu" aynı zamanda üniversitelerde bir bölümün adıdır. Eğer bu bölümde okuduğunu kastediyorsa "yabancı dillerde okuyorum" demesi doğru olur. Veya bir ya da birden fazla yabancı dil öğrendiğini belirtmek istiyorsa okumak değil, öğrenmek fiiliyle kullanması daha doğru bir ifade olur "yabancı dil(ler) öğreniyorum."  "uluslararası ilişkiler okuyorum ve (ayrıca) yabancı dil(ler) öğreniyorum." gibi. Ayrıca burası Türkçe forumu, mümkün olduğunca Türkçe yazışmaya çalışırsak daha daha çok insan katılabilir, daha iyi anlaşırız. Ben de başka dillerdeki forumlarda soru sorarken hata yapmayı da göze alarak o dilde yazmaya çalışıyorum. Zaten başka türlü kimse cevap vermez.



Benim türkçem çok kötü, bu yüzden karmaşık metinleri anlamıyorum ve tüm düşüncelerimi ve fikirlerimi Türkçe yazamıyorum. Burada Türkçe çok şey yazmaya çalışıyorum.

I meant that I am studying foreign languages at uninversirty. I am not talking about my department. That's why I think "yabancı dillerde okuyorum" is not what I need (but this is a great expression overall which actually applies to me as well. But my initial thought wasn't about that. Ama çok teşekkürler!)

As far as I can see you all do not like the verb "okumak" and you all suggesrt using "öğrenmek". I will keep that in mind! Teşekkürler!


----------



## Nickle Sydney

spiraxo said:


> Did someone actually say that? Or is it an excerpt from a textbook?



Don't judge me! 

Basically, I finished a couple of units in my Turkish textbook and thought it might be a great idea to write short "essays" to practise what I'd learned. In fact, I did major in those fields, so I am not a student anymore. However, I don't know any other tenses in Turkish apart from this one "isti*yorum*". That's why I composed the whole text about my past but in the present tense, using words from the book, the Internet, sözlüküm etc. Obviously, the meaning is ridiculous...


----------



## Nickle Sydney

In this case, let me reword the original:

Şimdi sana üniversitemden bahsetmek istiyorum. Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, uluslararası ilişkiler ve yabancı diller öğreniyorum, çünkü gelecekte/ileride çok iyi bir tercüman veya diplomat olmak istiyorum.


----------



## spiraxo

Nickle Sydney said:


> Don't judge me!



I didn't even know that you wrote it. However textbook errors are not uncommon in this forum. 


Nickle Sydney said:


> In this case, let me reword the original:
> Şimdi sana üniversitemden bahsetmek istiyorum. Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, uluslararası ilişkiler ve _*yabancı diller*_ öğreniyorum, çünkü gelecekte/ileride çok iyi bir tercüman veya diplomat olmak istiyorum.


If I were you, I would name the languages. _*yabancı diller*_ makes the sentence awkward.

And I don't like "üniversitemden bahsetmek" part, but I have no idea how to rewrite it. 
Perhaps you should imagine a conversation between two people.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

spiraxo said:


> If I were you, I would name the languages. _*yabancı diller*_ makes the sentence awkward.


Siz bu cümle hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz?
Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, uluslararası ilişkiler ve *üç yabancı dil, yani* *İngilizce, Almancı ve İspanoylca,* öğreniyorum


----------



## spiraxo

Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, uluslararası ilişkiler, İngilizce, Almanca ve İspanyolca öğreniyorum.
Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, uluslararası ilişkiler ve (üç) yabancı dil öğreniyorum.


----------



## Purofesor

Nickle Sydney said:


> Siz bu cümle hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz?
> Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, uluslararası ilişkiler ve *üç yabancı dil, yani* *İngilizce, Almancı ve İspanoylca,* öğreniyorum



Actually, there is a coordinate clause here, so you cannot use the same verb. _(*to study* at a department and *to learn* a language)._ In this case, the correct sentence should be:

Üniversitede siyaset bilimi ve uluslararası ilişkiler *okuyorum*, İngilizce, Almanca ve İspanyolca *öğreniyorum*.


----------



## Cahittinsan

Şimdi sana üniversitemden *bahsetmek *istiyorum. Üniversitede siyaset bilimi, *uluslararası ilişkiler* ve *yabancı diller *okuyorum, çünkü gelecekte çok iyi tercüman ve diplomat olmak istiyorum.


----------

